

The US Has One of the Worst Math Gender Gaps in the Developed World - mikeleeorg
http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2013/02/08/the_math_gender_gap_the_u_s_has_one_of_the_worst_in_the_developed_world.html

======
followingell
From my own personal experience I believe that the overall way that maths is
taught at a young age is broken (at least in the UK).

The first time that I actually got to apply mathematics to an interesting real
life scenario wasn't until I studied economics at A level, by which time most
people (predominantly women) had lost interest an opted to take less maths
intensive subjects.

This is my experience of early mathematics, I'd be interested to hear if most
peoples were the same.

